# Carbon Filter Adapter



## snorkledorf (Jun 15, 2012)

Review of Carbon Filter Adapter(s)

There are mixed reviews on other forums 

The FAQs/Facts: 
1. High: Yes, you still get highmaybe more so, due to (perceived?) larger hit ability.
2. Taste: Yes, you still taste herb; taste is slightly reduced at most. 
3. Longevity: The carbon lasts about as long as your bowl (between cleaning). 
4. Cleanliness: Yes, down stem, tube, and percs, etc. stay significantly cleaner. 
5. Smell: Forget about it. You still smell like MJ smoke. It failed the wifes smell test. 
6. Health: ??? I have no idea. Id like to see a study from a lab.
7. PIA Factor: Yes, a pain in the ***. But first drag from a clean tube justifies trying.
8. Cleaning: Your tube stays a lot cleaner but still smells bad and needs disinfecting.

Summary: All in all, I prefer not to use the carbon adapter and usually dont. Every now and then, when I have some extra time and my tubes are clean, Ill break it out. 

The first drag is always the best and rivals any hit without the adapter. Perhaps its because you take bigger hits, or maybe only because you think you can.  Its a nice and surprising high.  Of course, the longer you use the carbon, the more drag it provides and the less effective the high becomes. On average, a bowl becomes restricted about 1/3 quicker than without the adapter. The tube and everything else stays way, way cleaner, but the water and tube still smell.

The carbon adapter, in essence, is a poor mans ash catcher, with claims of high toxin-filtration. Im not sure about the filtration, but activated carbon is an amazing element, as any aquarist would testify.  However, I think an actual ash-catcher may provide good extra filtration without the additional drag. A carbon filter inline after an ash-catcher would be a really good solution. Any picture I have seen on the web shows the adapter inline before the ash-catcherthat doesnt make a lot of sense, as the ash cannot get through the carbon to reach the ash-catcher?? (I do not use an ash-catcher).

Do you have a lot of friends that use your tube? They will no doubt be curious about the carbon adapter and will probably break it, or your tube if you do not use a keck clip. You will have a tendency to stop using the keck clip once you become accustomed to it and that is a mistake. The first time you are groggy, you will pull the slide by accident and chip your adapter. Your friends will likely do it every time. 

Cleaning the carbon adapter is less fun than the actual tube. If you hate cleaning your tube, you will not like cleaning the carbon adapter (extra stinky and sticky). However, the tube is a lot easier to clean if you use it.

If youre not allowed to smoke (parent, landlord) then this is not a viable solution. You still exhale smoke, and although the smell may be reduced, youre not going to fool anyone, unless they are totally clueless. My wife confirmed this and I am allowed to smoke. Your best bet is to purchase butter and make your own cookies, or buy a vaporizer and use additional precautions such as a fan and or spluge or whatever they call it.  

Unless you are a total health freak, I dont believe you will continue to use the carbon adapter on a regular basis. It has a PIA factor for sure, but I have seen photos of people hooking vaporizers up to huge bongs, so some people may like the extra steps (not me). That being said, the occasional usage produces a heavy high, (when the carbon is new), and this may provide relief for an acclimated strain. A little carbon goes a long way, so the cost, other than startup, is minimal. You may like the adapter most if you have a lot of percs and chambers that make your tube hard to clean.  

Is it right for you? Do you clean your glass all the time? Do you have two tubes? Do you hate cleaning your tube? The more you like simplicity; the less you will like the adapter.    

Snorkledorf


----------



## maaria (Apr 16, 2013)

Carbon Filter Adaptors are designed to house active carbon granules to filter and clean the smoke of even more toxins and carcinogens.

free doctors excuse


----------

